# mutant cannabis good/bad ? discuss



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

what do you think about these so call mutants strains, like ducksfoot/abc/maple leaf indic/even the crinckle leaf pheno that pops up alot in the blueberry by dutch passion.

are these strains the start of something big.if we cant change the laws on growing weed but this is the closest we can get (so far)to growing weed that dont look like weed.

what do you think?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 11, 2008)

i have a crazy looking plant from some nice that doesn't look anything like a cannabis plant except at the top it has some well defined leaves but they are positioned like a whirlpool,rather strange.the growth is really well but i wont have any real results on buds n such for another couple months.until i get a full understanding ill post more.also i don't know the strain just know it came from some headie *** **** called astro something.but as far as changing the way weed looks for the future is good if it stays illegal.i do not want that to happen so ill try to keep a positive mindset on it becoming legal.i happen to really enjoy the way a cannabis plant looks so i wouldn't be interested in changing its look.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 11, 2008)

i know what you mean about not wanting to change the look, but it would be nice to have even more new and differant type to add to the cannabis lover/smokers/growers gene pool


----------



## flashgee (Dec 15, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 15, 2008)

Interesting thoughts,
   I can see where one would want to keep the plant looking like marijuana, I mean it does kinda go hand in hand, but if we are going to chase the visual stimulus, then the smell and taste would be,  what the cheese is to the wine. This is where one steps into the world of finesse. BUT finesse coupled with stealth is in imho the way.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2008)

I dont care what it looks like if I can grow it legal. Sure I like the way She looks now,,,but if the only way I can get it, is with a bag over the head (weed that dont look like weed),,,welllll,,Bag it is. I hate doing time.


----------



## flashgee (Dec 15, 2008)

what do you fella's think of strains like aussie bastard cannabis aka a.b.c. if you've not come across this plant yet google "aussie bastard cannabis" and the first 5/6 links will have loads of information on it.


----------



## dank.bud76 (Dec 22, 2008)

any pics?  I'd love some herb that would grow in my flower bed and look completely innocuous.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my DF. Very *very* easy to grow. Low smell. Heres some shots at 46 days.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that an Auto Strain?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 22, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Interesting thoughts,
> I can see where one would want to keep the plant looking like marijuana, I mean it does kinda go hand in hand, but if we are going to chase the visual stimulus, then the smell and taste would be,  what the cheese is to the wine. This is where one steps into the world of finesse. BUT finesse coupled with stealth is in imho the way.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


when you have to change a plants appearance because someone says you cant do it or you go in a cage,that is beyond messed up.and it actually makes me a little irate at the fact.i understand why you would for the obvious law reasons,but noone should have that much power over the people.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 22, 2008)

> Is that an Auto Strain?


No.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I love my DF. Very *very* easy to grow. Low smell. Heres some shots at 46 days.


 
Looks very nice.And I like the idea that it doesnt have a high degree of oder while growing. Pretty Buds.:hubba:


----------



## dank.bud76 (Dec 23, 2008)

noneedforalarm:  I couldn't have said it any better brother.  I still am amazed at how a group of individuals calling themselves the "givers of justice" can throw a human being in a cage, a damn CAGE LIKE SOME ANIMAL, because they want to smoke some naturally growing plant.  I have this fantasy where I'm omnipotent, and I take all the "evil" weed haters and pummel them into oblivion.  Then I wake up, and realize the God given freedoms we have are being impeded on daily by our lawmakers and individually I am gravely outnumbered.  People think free elections are all that, HAHA, not when the system itself is corrupt.


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35809


----------

